# House purchase in melbourne



## Rixia (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm new here. So be gentle please. 
I've been looking into migrating to Melbourne where my daughter and grand kids are. It looks promising the that my partner and I might be excepted. 
Wow what a shock that the contributory parent visa is so high. 
When the permanent visa has been grated. What I would like to know is. 
As a permanent resident will I need to pay the 3% stamp duty on purchase of a property in Melbourne. 
Thank you for looking.


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello Rixia if you find a way to be exempt of Stamp duty on property please let us all know, Calculators | State Revenue Office. It may change a little for a first time home buyer but I am not 100% on that.

Cheers


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Interesting if your are pensioner there is a possibly if the value of the property is below $330,000 and if you and partner both sign the purchase contract 2 x 630,000 but have a good read of the above link


----------



## Rixia (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi, thank you for your advice. I'm not a pensioner just yet. I need to look into it more.


----------

